# Aussie v's Kiwi cost of living



## Matilda_Davies (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi everyone
Has anyone found that the general cost of living is similar or more expensive in NZ in comparison to Australia but wages are far lower in New Zealand?
Thanks


----------



## cipher (Dec 7, 2018)

Bump. I would like to knoe this as well. I was under the impression NZ is cheaper to live in, but I don't know a lot about the place.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

cipher said:


> Bump. I would like to knoe this as well. I was under the impression NZ is cheaper to live in, but I don't know a lot about the place.


The fact that there is 650,000 New Zealand Citizens ( about 10% of the Population of New Zealand) living in Australia must indicate something!


----------



## Canaus (Feb 14, 2018)

My family lived in NZ for four years before Australia. I was very young, but yes, according to my parents the cost of living is higher.

I'm moving back to Aus with my Kiwi citizen wife but chose Melbourne after crunching the numbers, despite having to pay for private healthcare in Aus (for me, a Canadian citizen).

Aussies always complain about prices but don't realize they're paid way more than other places. Vancouver is more expensive than Aus too - lowest wages and highest cost of living in US/Canada.


----------



## Riley (Jan 22, 2018)

There are so many variables. Access to affordable housing is difficult in some of the big cities eg Sydney and Melbourne. The rents and house prices there are prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Canaus said:


> Aussies always complain about prices but don't realize they're paid way more than other places. Vancouver is more expensive than Aus too - lowest wages and highest cost of living in US/Canada.


The highest in the world: https://www.savings.com.au/savings-...se-3-workers-set-to-earn-extra-1123-per-year/


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I will say that for what we can rent houses for here, a similar sized house where I'm from costs significantly more to rent.


----------

